# Защемило шею, боль во всем теле



## Ольга99 (3 Сен 2020)

Добрый день! Мне 22 года, в 7 лет был вывих атлантов справа, с тех пор правая часть шеи может иногда болеть.
Занималась спортом, подозреваю, что сделала резкое движение: все началось с боли в правой ноге (больно согнуть ступню), перешло выше, боль в кисти руки (больно согнуть пальцы), затем в шею и голову. Мучаюсь болями по ночам и в течение дня.
Года 2 назад испытывала похожие симптомы, делали снимок шеи, легкое смещение (не остеохондроз, но нарушение в шейном отделе было). В тот раз прошло само по себе, врач прописал кетанол.


----------



## La murr (3 Сен 2020)

Ольга, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ольга99 (3 Сен 2020)

@La murr, спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Сен 2020)

> ...Добрый день! Мне 22 года, в 7 лет был вывих атлантов справа,


- Атлант один, и у Вас скорее "подвывих", что тоже не верно, скорее всего просто сколиоз.
Снимки покажите.


> ...с тех пор правая часть шеи может иногда болеть.


- Болит рано или поздно у всех, а вот где и как сильно зависит от состояния позвоночника, от мышц и от того, что хорошего Вы делаете, для того, чтобы не болело.


> ...Занималась спортом, подозреваю, что сделала резкое движение: все началось с боли в правой ноге (больно согнуть ступню), перешло выше, боль в кисти руки (больно согнуть пальцы), затем в шею и голову.


- Не совсем стандартная жалоба, не болит так от позвоночника.


> ....Мучаюсь болями по ночам и в течение дня.


Боли по ночам так же не характерны для позвоночника и при таких жалобах.


> ...Года 2 назад испытывала похожие симптомы, делали снимок шеи, легкое смещение (не остеохондроз, но нарушение в шейном отделе было). В тот раз прошло само по себе, врач прописал кетанол.


- Так может и сейчас сходить к доктору?


----------



## Ольга99 (7 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое!

К сожалению снимков не осталось, так как прошло больше 10 лет, никто их не сохранил  К врачу записалась, но так как город маленький, а пациентов много, удалось только на октябрь, а до этого времени хотелось хотя бы примерно узнать, в чем может быть проблема, так как в один момент боли стали очень острыми, а скорая на такие вызовы не приезжает сейчас (по ковидным ездит только).


----------

